# Wolf guides?



## moonshiner (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone heard talk about Wolf guides? Hate to spend the money and not even have a chance at one.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck. It will be very hard to find someone with references.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You may want to think about taking an ad out in the Mining Journal or the Advertiser. You never know, someone may be able to help you get one and get rid of one off their land.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Blue Road Bucks have pictures of wolfs on most of the trail camera's they set out on the bear baits. 

They're putting together a deer/wolf hunting package.


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Contact Gus Pietila at Maple Ridge Motel in Bergland (906) 365-5050. He is guiding for bears now and is seeing wolves daily at his bait. He is in contact with local DNR officers about in and outs related to the wolf hunt. Tell him Bob Lesner referred you. 

BOB


----------



## moonshiner (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks everyone. I'm going to wait and see how this season goes.


----------

